# Travel Destinations > South America >  Casinos and Hotels

## Travel4

What are the best ways to go to Las Vegas ?

----------


## johnnypattinson

Las Vegas is such a great place to go for trip. There are lots of stuffs available in Las Vegas like hotels, casinos etc. to enjoy it. Most of 5 star hotels are in Las Vegas in all over world. You can get great accommodation there.

----------


## Peak District Bob

check out the MGM Grand on the Vegas strip - huge hotel/casino and plenty of different priced rooms! Go there mid-week for fantastically reduced rates - the weekends are much more expensive, especially Fridays

----------


## shelbywats

Best casinos and hotels in South America are mention below:
- The Palazzo Resort Hotel & Casino at the Venetian
- ARIA Resort & Casino
- Conrad Hotel Punta del Este Resort and Casino   	
- Park Hyatt Mendoza

----------


## sophiewilson

Road Trips! That will be an amazing once-in-a-lifetime experience.  :Smile: 


We provide cheap car hire UK and the best rental services in many other places worldwide!

----------


## mikehussy

The Monte Carlo is nice as is the Golden nugget.

----------


## Eddiesharpp

I heard so many things about casinos and hotels and there will be so much fun over there as well. Above information are also great as per as hotels and casinos concern.

----------


## mikiothor

Hi
Welcome to this forum site, here you can find lots of things, I suggest you for your problem you have to contact you friends, I am not able to give you answer right now.

----------


## tranzysmitha

this is good post  according to me hotels are available in florida usa also best hotels they are giving best services many facilities like casino , bar, parking, many types of services.

----------

